# Libre



## Flutterby (May 19, 2019)

I am at last getting the Libre on 3rd June. Excited and nervous, mainly about understanding it all and also about keeping the sensor on. I heard various stories when Libre was first launched about sensors coming off, do I need to get any tape in case of issues?

I will look at your replies later, I need to decorate a cake!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (May 19, 2019)

You probably don't need to worry. The glue is (for most of us) sufficient. You just need to follow the instructions, really: clean the skin before applying (make sure it's dry); when you remove it, do so slowly and gently and clean the skin afterwards.

You might want to shave a patch, and you might find you'll be more relaxed with some extra tape or something. Most likely I'll be fine on its own, as the directions describe.


----------



## SB2015 (May 19, 2019)

Hi Flurreby,great to hear that you are finally getting th Libre.

This is a link to some excellent training that I have found recently, and wished I had looked at before.
https://abcd.care/dtn/education

However there is also a lot of experience on here so any questions just ask.


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2019)

I don't think Karen's particularly hairy on the rears of her upper arms, Bruce!  LOL  

I shouldn't think most ladies are, are we?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (May 19, 2019)

trophywench said:


> I don't think Karen's particularly hairy on the rears of her upper arms, Bruce



Individuals vary. And pulling out even fine hairs hurts. But I'm sure you're right, someone called "Karen" is more likely to have issues with bra straps than with overly hairy arms.


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2019)

What you say is true - but we're 'ard Bruce - we continue to have our legs, bikini lines and some, their pits waxed despite the pain!


----------



## Flutterby (May 20, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Flurreby,great to hear that you are finally getting th Libre.
> 
> This is a link to some excellent training that I have found recently, and wished I had looked at before.
> https://abcd.care/dtn/education
> ...



Thank you, I will take a look at that.


----------



## Flutterby (May 20, 2019)

Bruce Stephens said:


> You probably don't need to worry. The glue is (for most of us) sufficient. You just need to follow the instructions, really: clean the skin before applying (make sure it's dry); when you remove it, do so slowly and gently and clean the skin afterwards.
> 
> You might want to shave a patch, and you might find you'll be more relaxed with some extra tape or something. Most likely I'll be fine on its own, as the directions describe.



Thank you for your reply. I'm not too hairy  so that shouldn't be a problem but I tend to agree that tape might be good to start with. Thanks again.


----------



## Flutterby (May 20, 2019)

trophywench said:


> I don't think Karen's particularly hairy on the rears of her upper arms, Bruce!  LOL
> 
> I shouldn't think most ladies are, are we?



Never assume anything Jenny!


----------



## mikeyB (May 20, 2019)

My problem is getting the things off after 2 weeks, never mind them dropping off. Maybe male  skin is different. 

Mind you, the latest iteration of the adhesive doesn’t seem to be as reliable. I noticed an edge peeling up on my latest sensor, so bunged Tegaderm over it. I didn’t bother about the little hole in the sensor; contrary to popular opinion it’s there so the applicator needle can get in and out, not to ventilate anything.


----------



## Ljc (May 20, 2019)

I hope you find it works well for you , it’s been a real game changer for me.
I thought you might find this video on how to apply the sensor helpful.





Personally I place the sensor more  round the back of my upper arms than in this video, it’s easier to do this underarm. 
I have never put the used applicator in my Sharps  bin as no needle is a accessible once the sensor has been applied and I’d be needing a new sharps bin every few months instead of every  two years.


----------



## SB2015 (May 20, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> I am at last getting the Libre on 3rd June. Excited and nervous, mainly about understanding it all and also about keeping the sensor on. I heard various stories when Libre was first launched about sensors coming off, do I need to get any tape in case of issues?
> 
> I will look at your replies later, I need to decorate a cake!


How was the cake?

I use a tegaderm over my sensor with a small hole cut in the centre.
I did this after losing a sensor after a bath, and another which met with a door frame.
It is especially useful when swimming as I am confident that the sensor will still be there at the end.


----------



## Kaylz (May 20, 2019)

I got my prescription last month, its been a real changer 

Like @SB2015 I use a Tegaderm and as advised by SB I cut a small hole in it too as the Libre representative and dietician running my education session said to leave it exposed as it is supposed to be there for letting any moisture out etc

I picked up 20 Tegaderm off eBay for £5.60 as the local chemist were wanting 60p each xx


----------



## Flutterby (May 20, 2019)

All of your replies are really helpful, thank you.


----------



## Flutterby (May 20, 2019)

Ljc said:


> I hope you find it works well for you , it’s been a real game changer for me.
> I thought you might find this video on how to apply the sensor helpful.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks I have just watched it, it's great to have at least some idea before the day.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 21, 2019)

Like Mike, I've never had any problems with them falling off ... I too have more problems peeling them off at the end of the fortnight (and last time I looked, my skin was definitely female).  It may be that people who exercise more than I do are more likely to lose them, or it may be that I follow the instructions and clean the skin well (though not with the alcohol wipe, I'm allergic to alcohol so I use my own wipe), let it dry, and then when I apply the sensor I hold it in place with the applicator for a few seconds before carefully removing the applicator.


----------



## Flutterby (May 21, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> How was the cake?
> 
> I use a tegaderm over my sensor with a small hole cut in the centre.
> I did this after losing a sensor after a bath, and another which met with a door frame.
> It is especially useful when swimming as I am confident that the sensor will still be there at the end.



Hi, thanks for your reply. The cake went down well thank you. I bought a Sainsbury's iced sponge cake and cut out little flowers to decorate the top and sides.

I am going to see how I get on but at least I know what to buy should I need it. Thanks again.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 21, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I didn’t bother about the little hole in the sensor; contrary to popular opinion it’s there so the applicator needle can get in and out, not to ventilate anything.



Not so Mike. On the underside of the plastic disc there are carefully engineered grooves to help direct moisture towards the centre hole so that it can escape. Not only any water that gets in from showering etc, but also moisture released from the skin itself.  I heard a talk by 2 of the R&D boffins at an Abbott event who were very pleased with their latest minor improvements to the pattern of grooves.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Not so Mike. On the underside of the plastic disc there are carefully engineered grooves to help direct moisture towards the centre hole so that it can escape. Not only any water that gets in from showering etc, but also moisture released from the skin itself.  I heard a talk by 2 of the R&D boffins at an Abbott event who were very pleased with their latest minor improvements to the pattern of grooves.


Well-engineered dual purpose!


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi everyone, all went well today apart from my DSN thinking I might be hypo when in fact I had brain fog (post stroke impact) from all the information!

After some crazy discrepancies during the first hour of it being usable it's now settled down to being about 4mmol lower than fingerprick results. I am hoping that it will settle to a bit better accuracy as the day goes on. Watch this space!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2019)

Well done. The info you get from these is excellent


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 3, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Well done. The info you get from these is excellent


Thank you Hobie.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 3, 2019)

I hope the sensor settles down in a day or two, if not do contact Abbott , they are very  helpful and will replace faulty items. 
I know you are not able to trust your Libre yet hopefully you will soon,  but isnt it fascinating being able to see that graph and the direction of travel.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 3, 2019)

Ljc said:


> I hope the sensor settles down in a day or two, if not do contact Abbott , they are very  helpful and will replace faulty items.
> I know you are not able to trust your Libre yet hopefully you will soon,  but isnt it fascinating being able to see that graph and the direction of travel.


Thanks Lin

Pre tea was only 1 mmol out so I am hopeful.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 3, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> Thanks Lin
> 
> Pre tea was only 1 mmol out so I am hopeful.


It looks like it’s settling down then, fingers crossed it turns out to be a gud un.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 3, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> Thanks Lin
> 
> Pre tea was only 1 mmol out so I am hopeful.



Always a bit disconcerting when a sensor is a bit erratic to start with. Hope it continues to settle down over the next day or two.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 4, 2019)

It's been so flipping accurate since about midnight  I am very pleased so far. It takes a lot to impress me Diabetes wise after all these years but so far so good.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 4, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> It's been so flipping accurate since about midnight  I am very pleased so far. It takes a lot to impress me Diabetes wise after all these years but so far so good.



Great stuff! Long may it continue


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 5, 2019)

What sort of tegaderm are people using? The dressings? The film? And what size? The edge of the sticky around the sensor appears to be lifting very slightly so I want to get something.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 5, 2019)

These are the ones most of us use hun - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Tegad...107177?hash=item1cb2ef3be9:g:ig4AAOSwbbdbHYEO, that's exactly the ones I ordered too as the chemist wanted 60p each xx


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 5, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> These are the ones most of us use hun - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Tegad...107177?hash=item1cb2ef3be9:g:ig4AAOSwbbdbHYEO, that's exactly the ones I ordered too as the chemist wanted 60p each xx


Thank you, I will pop in to the chemist to get one in a bit and then order some from eBay xx


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 5, 2019)

O


Flutterby said:


> Thank you, I will pop in to the chemist to get one in a bit and then order some from eBay xx


One thing that I find useful to do is to put the new sensor in 24 hours before I need it, whilst the old one is on its last day.  That way I find that once I start it up it has already started settled.  I have 24 hours of looking bionic with one in each arm


----------



## Bexlee (Jun 5, 2019)

Don’t forget a little hole at centre of tagaderm to correspond to hole in centre of sensor. 

Sometimes someone else carefully running fingers round edge makes it stick again.....

Hope your finding all the information it gives useful.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 5, 2019)

When I apply the sensor I keep the applicator pressed onto my arm for around 10 seconds after it’s applied  as I think the warmth helps them stick better  so they don’t loosen when I remove the applicator. I also run a finger around just under the edge I’d the sensor, just to make sure it’s all stuck down. 
Mind you I’ve found my last few sensors are very sticky and don’t want to let  go when there time is up.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 5, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> O
> 
> One thing that I find useful to do is to put the new sensor in 24 hours before I need it, whilst the old one is on its last day.  That way I find that once I start it up it has already started settled.  I have 24 hours of looking bionic with one in each arm


That's interesting, thank you. I might well try that.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 5, 2019)

Bexlee said:


> Don’t forget a little hole at centre of tagaderm to correspond to hole in centre of sensor.
> 
> Sometimes someone else carefully running fingers round edge makes it stick again.....
> 
> Hope your finding all the information it gives useful.



Thank you, I was all set to hold it in place for a bit having read tips on here but the Abbott lady was encouraging me to remove it so I did! Totally forgot advice but I will do with the next one. 

Unfortunately my sugar is being horribly high for no reason that I can guess at so I am not liking the results but it is very useful to be able to keep checking it without"wasting" test strips.

I will remember the little hole. Unfortunately couldn't get one at chemist so will order from eBay and hope for the best in the meantime.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 5, 2019)

Ljc said:


> When I apply the sensor I keep the applicator pressed onto my arm for around 10 seconds after it’s applied  as I think the warmth helps them stick better  so they don’t loosen when I remove the applicator. I also run a finger around just under the edge I’d the sensor, just to make sure it’s all stuck down.
> Mind you I’ve found my last few sensors are very sticky and don’t want to let  go when there time is up.



Thank you, I was all set to hold it in place for a bit having read tips on here but the Abbott lady was encouraging me to remove it so I did! Totally forgot advice but I will do with the next one.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 8, 2019)

Still waiting for my order from eBay but actually the sensor is still stuck tight so I think I was panicking a bit! My BG has settled down, in fact yesterday it was too low. There's no chance to be bored with the D is there?!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> Still waiting for my order from eBay but actually the sensor is still stuck tight so I think I was panicking a bit! My BG has settled down, in fact yesterday it was too low. There's no chance to be bored with the D is there?!


I've never left mine uncovered, being in and out of the dog cage with the cat was just too much of a worry for me and now having to get him from awkward places I still don't trust leaving it uncovered lol xx


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 8, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> I've never left mine uncovered, being in and out of the dog cage with the cat was just too much of a worry for me and now having to get him from awkward places I still don't trust leaving it uncovered lol xx



Kaylz I don't blame you, it sounds an interesting life you lead with the animals.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> Kaylz I don't blame you, it sounds an interesting life you lead with the animals.


I have 2 jobs that I would love to do, either be a personal trainer (which I was going to be going to college for when I was diagnosed so couldn't do it then) or work with animals but there isn't much animal wise going on where I am xx


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 11, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> I have 2 jobs that I would love to do, either be a personal trainer (which I was going to be going to college for when I was diagnosed so couldn't do it then) or work with animals but there isn't much animal wise going on where I am xx



I was intrigued by your comment about going in and out of the dog cage with the cat. I am sorry that your diagnosis put an end to your plans and hope that you might get the chance to pursue that career or similar another time.

My niece is animal mad and her home is gradually turning into a rescue centre! Again, I hope you get to realise your dream in some way.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 17, 2019)

Well my first two weeks are up and I have managed to put the new sensor in and remove the old one. As many of you said, removing the old one was the trickiest part! I am left with a pretty design on my arm which I presume is normal. I am going to get some baby oil as advised by the person from Abbott to help remove the next one. I am fascinated to see the little filament that has sat in my arm for two weeks  thanks everyone for all your support.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> Well my first two weeks are up and I have managed to put the new sensor in and remove the old one. As many of you said, removing the old one was the trickiest part! I am left with a pretty design on my arm which I presume is normal. I am going to get some baby oil as advised by the person from Abbott to help remove the next one. I am fascinated to see the little filament that has sat in my arm for two weeks  thanks everyone for all your support.


Have you put the new one on the other arm?  I was left with quite a purple blotch after about 5 sensors last year which took a while to fade, although I have heard that the adhesive has been changed since then.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 17, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Have you put the new one on the other arm?  I was left with quite a purple blotch after about 5 sensors last year which took a while to fade, although I have heard that the adhesive has been changed since then.



Yes Alan the new one is in my other arm. I really hope that I don't get any blotches of any colour! What did "they" HCP or Abbott say about your purple blotch?


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 17, 2019)

They might have changed the adhesive, but I’ve still got a nice red circle on my arm from the last sensor I used. It’s not itchy, but it’s a good marker for the next new one next Sunday.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> Yes Alan the new one is in my other arm. I really hope that I don't get any blotches of any colour! What did "they" HCP or Abbott say about your purple blotch?


I didn't report it, just decided to stop using them for a while. Nothing anywhere near as bad as some of the reactions I've seen, and not sore/itchy.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 17, 2019)

I've just got my first sensor. Hoping to get useful information from it, plus head off the early hours hypo when I'm working.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jun 17, 2019)

Flutterby said:


> I am left with a pretty design on my arm which I presume is normal.



That may just be adhesive (which will wash off, though not easily).


----------



## Ljc (Jun 17, 2019)

It could be a reaction to having to prize the thing off as apart from the mark where the sensor was the redness ect is mostly around the edges.  I do hope it’s not an allergy, was or is their any itching or discomfort.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 17, 2019)

I always have a red ring when I take one off (which lasts for a few days) and it takes ages to get the adhesive off.  Sometimes it's a bit itchy the last couple of days I have a sensor on too, but I haven't had anything worse than that.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 17, 2019)

Oh yes that adhesive it sure has staying power. Once I really  struggled to get a sensor off and after a huge tug of war it came off,    or so I thought    the next day after my shower I discovered something alien stuck to my arm, the clear adhesive disc was still firmly stuck lol, I had a devil of a job getting it off. 

I keep meaning to get some surgical spirit, that will certainly shift the residue.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 17, 2019)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've just got my first sensor. Hoping to get useful information from it, plus head off the early hours hypo when I'm working.


I hope it works well for you


----------



## Bexlee (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi all. 

I’ve had 2 sensors with “new glue” and absolutely no irritatation and no mark left when removed which is great after some of the reactions I had. They stuck on fine for the 2 weeks too. New sensor v old sensor reaction pictures.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 17, 2019)

Bexlee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I’ve had 2 sensors with “new glue” and absolutely no irritatation and no mark left when removed which is great after some of the reactions I had. They stuck on fine for the 2 weeks too. New sensor v old sensor reaction pictures.
> View attachment 11556 View attachment 11557


Oh wow what a difference.

The one I have now is one of the new batch, and I am happy to report so far not itching.


----------



## Bexlee (Jun 17, 2019)

Absolutely no itching with the 2 I had and the current one either. Previously they’d itch for exactly 3 days from putting them on literally to the minute then be fine - well apart from the mark at the end! It’s nice that Abbott seemed to listen to customers and did something about it.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 17, 2019)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've just got my first sensor. Hoping to get useful information from it, plus head off the early hours hypo when I'm working.



All the very best, I saw my DSN today and she helped me to interpret some of the information and advised me on ways to make it work for me. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruce Stephens said:


> That may just be adhesive (which will wash off, though not easily).



It's not adhesive I don't think, just from where the adhesive was tough to let go. Thanks for the suggestion though, it's something for me to be aware of.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 17, 2019)

Ljc said:


> It could be a reaction to having to prize the thing off as apart from the mark where the sensor was the redness ect is mostly around the edges.  I do hope it’s not an allergy, was or is their any itching or discomfort.



Yep I think you are right, I tried to be gentle but clearly not gentle enough. There is no itching. It's just the same sort of mark I sometimes get after ripping tape off after a blood test.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 17, 2019)

Bexlee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I’ve had 2 sensors with “new glue” and absolutely no irritatation and no mark left when removed which is great after some of the reactions I had. They stuck on fine for the 2 weeks too. New sensor v old sensor reaction pictures.
> View attachment 11556 View attachment 11557



Oh goodness! No words are adequate.


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 19, 2019)

Shame being type 2 insulin dependent cant get it funded at my NHS, maybe i will take out a discrimination case.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 19, 2019)

Ingressus said:


> Shame being type 2 insulin dependent cant get it funded at my NHS, maybe i will take out a discrimination case.



Agree Simon. It makes no sense to me that someone on MDI and insulin dependent but labelled as T2 gets denied tech or support that they would have access to if their tick was in a different box. 

I would hope that with the increase in use in T1 (still only approx 25% are expected to qualify under the criteria) the 'real world' information they get as to the improvement in outcomes, some of which has already been published at conferences and is very positive, will make it easier for them to widen access to those who would benefit whichever 'type' they are.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 19, 2019)

This is the info printed on our patient information page for our diabetes centre

The national criteria are that Flash Glucose Monitoring should be considered in people with diabetes who:


Use intensive insulin therapy - this is multiple (typically 4 or 5) daily injections or insulin pump therapy
Undertake the Libre Academy Course – an online training course
Attend a locally provided Flash Glucose Monitoring education session
Agree to scan glucose levels no less than six times per day
Agree to share glucose data with their diabetes clinic
Have attended a recognised diabetes structured education programme and/or clinical team are satisfied that the person (or carer) has required knowledge/skills to self-manage diabetes.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 19, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> This is the info printed on our patient information page for our diabetes centre
> 
> The national criteria are that Flash Glucose Monitoring should be considered in people with diabetes who:
> 
> ...


Most Type 2 on  insulin dont even get any form of carb counting course,


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 19, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Most Type 2 on  insulin dont even get any form of carb counting course,


I agree i have asked for courses dont do them for type 2 hence we couldnt possibly qualify for Libe its genius, i have now started funding my own on Dextom, i dont want this to be those and them but i would like to see it funded for the poorer in society, me il take care of myself.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 19, 2019)

In all the years I have been on this forum, which is from early on, I have only seen a few reporting they were given any.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 19, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Most Type 2 on  insulin dont even get any form of carb counting course,


I haven't been on one either but I qualify as the and/or clinical team are satisfied


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 19, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> I haven't been on one either but I qualify as the and/or clinical team are satisfied


Not getting into a Scottish, English NHS debate loll, can you get me some Short Bread.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 19, 2019)

Ingressus said:


> Not getting into a Scottish, English NHS debate loll, can you get me some Short Bread.


It's not a Scottish/English debate, if read correctly my post states NATIONAL criteria not Scotland specified, grovesy pointed out that Type 2's don't generally get carb counting courses and I'm just pointing out that I have never been on one either and am self taught yet I still qualified


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 19, 2019)

I haven't been on a carb counting course either, and in fact the only ones of those criteria I was expected to meet are that I'm on MDI and my clinical team are satisfied that I have the required knowledge/skills to self-manage diabetes.  I got the Libre because of having lots of hypos and therefore doing lots of finger prick tests, but nothing was said about courses or any other criteria.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 19, 2019)

I was very surprised to be prescribed The Libre, as my dsn told me that, despite the NICE guidelines, my CCG were rejecting many application's, so very much a postcode lottery.

Edit - I was awarded due to concerns of diminished hypo awareness.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes, I'm lucky to live on a border and have my diabetes care split between different counties - one of them doesn't prescribe Libres themselves, but sneakily referred me to the other so I could get one!

Edit - I should have said "get the sensors" - I had already bought my own reader.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 20, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> This is the info printed on our patient information page for our diabetes centre
> 
> The national criteria are that Flash Glucose Monitoring should be considered in people with diabetes who:
> 
> ...




Weirdly your diabetes centre have added some extra things to the published NHS England national criteria @Kaylz which they aren’t really supposed to be doing, especially if they are using them as barriers to deny people. 

The mandatory National Guifanfe is linked here:
https://www.england.nhs.uk/publicat...ts-for-funding-of-relevant-diabetes-patients/

1. People with Type 1 diabetes

OR with any form of diabetes on hemodialysis and on insulin treatment

who, in either of the above, are clinically indicated as requiring intensive monitoring >8 times daily, as demonstrated on a meter download/review over the past 3 months

OR with diabetes associated with cystic fibrosis on insulin treatment

2. Pregnant women with Type 1 Diabetes - 12 months in total inclusive of post- delivery period.

3. People with Type 1 diabetes unable to routinely self-monitor blood glucose due to disability who require carers to support glucose monitoring and insulin management.

4. People with Type 1 diabetes for whom the specialist diabetes MDT determines have occupational (e.g. working in insufficiently hygienic conditions to safely facilitate finger-prick testing) or psychosocial circumstances that warrant a 6- month trial of Libre with appropriate adjunct support.

5. Previous self-funders of Flash Glucose Monitors with Type 1 diabetes where those with clinical responsibility for their diabetes care are satisfied that their clinical history suggests that they would have satisfied one or more of these criteria prior to them commencing use of Flash Glucose Monitoring had these criteria been in place prior to April 2019 AND has shown improvement in HbA1c since self- funding.

6.For those with Type 1 diabetes and recurrent severe hypoglycemia or impaired
awareness of hypoglycemia, NICE suggests that Continuous Glucose Monitoring with an alarm is the standard. Other evidence-based alternatives with NICE guidance or NICE TA support are pump therapy, psychological support, structured education, islet transplantation and whole pancreas transplantation. However, if the person with diabetes and their clinician consider that a Flash Glucose
Monitoring system would be more appropriate for the individual’s specific situation, then this can be considered.


Other requirements:
1. Education on Flash Glucose Monitoring has been provided (online or in person)

 2. Agree to scan glucose levels no less than 8 times per day and use the sensor >70% of the time.

3. Agree to regular reviews with the local clinical team. 

4. Previous attendance, or due consideration given to future attendance, at a Type 1 diabetes structured education programme (DAFNE or equivalent if available locally)

Note:
Continuing prescription for long-term use of Flash Glucose Monitoring-post initial 6 months- would be contingent upon evidence of agreeing with the above conditions and that on-going use of the Flash Glucose Monitoring is demonstrably improving an individual’s diabetes self-management- for example improvement of HbA1c or Time In Range; improvement in symptoms such as DKA or hypoglycaemia; or improvement in psycho-social wellbeing.​So it’s mostly the same, but as far as I know CCGs aren’t supposed to put people in a queue ‘because they’ve not done DAFNE yet’ when there are hardly any courses running locally.


----------

